# Was passt zum Jäger



## scrapid (7. Juni 2007)

hi 
ich wollte mal wiesen was am bessten zum Jäger als Beruf past?


----------



## Anderoth (7. Juni 2007)

Hmm es kommt drauf an was du machen willst.
Jeder Beruf hat seine Vor- und Nachteile für eine Klasse.
Als Schmied könntest du dir selber Schwere Rüstung im 40+ Bereich herstellen.
Ist aber meistens sinnlos da es in inis besseres Equip gibt.
Als Ingi könntest du versuchen zu reezen im Falle eines Wipes wenn du ihn mit totstellen überlebst.
Außerdem könntest du dir Selber Ammo(ja CS-Deutsch kommt durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) herstellen aber nur für Gewehre.
Ausserdem könntest du dir Zielfernrohre bauen die sich an Bogen und Gewehre anbauen lassen und AP erhöhen.
Also wenn du so fragst würde ich dir Bergbau und Ingenieur als Berufe empfehlen.


----------



## whiti (8. Juni 2007)

du hast da was verwechselt, schmied ist eher für plattenträger, richtig du kannst auch schwere rüstungen machen, sind aber eher ungeeignet für jäger. besser und damit für jäger ist der beruf des lederverarbeiters, da er auch im endgame sich sehr nette und vor allem gute sachen machen kann (wenn man die rezepte findet oder mit rufbonus kaufen kann).

also ich find kürschnern und lederer für jäger sinnvoller als schmied !


----------



## scrapid (8. Juni 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> du hast da was verwechselt, schmied ist eher für plattenträger, richtig du kannst auch schwere rüstungen machen, sind aber eher ungeeignet für jäger. besser und damit für jäger ist der beruf des lederverarbeiters, da er auch im endgame sich sehr nette und vor allem gute sachen machen kann (wenn man die rezepte findet oder mit rufbonus kaufen kann).
> 
> also ich find kürschnern und lederer für jäger sinnvoller als schmied !




ne ich kann mich auch auf Waffenschmied


----------



## Guria/Galika (8. Juni 2007)

schmied ist garnicht so schlecht , siehe http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23564
oder http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28436

natürlich gibs da noch viel mehr , den rest kannst du hier schaun http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/59/schmiedekunst

nicht alles ist platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Condrizzt (9. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich kannst du als Jäger jeden Beruf brauchbar einsetzen...ausser Schneider sicherlich ^^ Ingi wie schon erwähnt für Muni und Gewähre..aber hauptgrund wäre das erwähnte Rez-Kabel. Auch nette Gimmicks und einzelne Rüssi Sachen sind nett.

Alchi erklärt sich von selbst, 1a Beruf für jedermann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bergbau Schmied...naja...sicherlich Geschmacksache, meiner Meinung nach aber eher unpassend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verzauberer ist auch gut...dazu wäre ein Sammelberuf gut wie etwa Bergbau, Kräuterkundiger oder Kürschner.

Bin, wie sicher die meisten Jäger, Lederer und Kürschner (Drachenlederer) fahre damit recht gut, zumal zum Ende hin die Ebenholzsachen gecraftet werden können. Die Rüssisets für Hosen bekommt man ganz gut im AH oder übers /2 los.  Von daher kannst damit nichts falsch machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder aber du machst reinen Sammler um Gold zu scheffeln, Bergbau Kürschner oder Kräuter/Kürschner bietet sich da an. Bergbau/Kräuter ist auch ok, aber da man nur eine Sache trackern kann auf der Minimap, würde ich die 2 erstgenannten Kombis vorziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun hast du die Qual der Wahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo2J (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Buffed User,

ich habe meinen Hunter die Berufe Lederverarbeitung und Kürscher beigebracht. Damit komme ich auch sehr gut aus. Meine Lederverarbeitung habe ich im späteren Level dann zur Drachenlederverarbeitung umgewandelt. Die Set die man sich erstellen kann sind für jede Klasse brauchbar, denk ich nun mal. Also für mich aufjeden Fall.

Logischerweiße wäre Ingi auch nicht so schlecht. Aber nun ja, nun habe ich meinen Lederskill, der auch sehr gut zum Gold machen benutzen kann. 

Wenn ich nochmal meine Berufe auswählen müsste, würde ich aufjeden Fall zwischen Ingi und Bergbau oder Lederverarbeitung und Kürscher entscheiden. Für was ich mich schließlich entscheiden würde, weiß ich nicht, muss ich auch nicht wissen, weil ich ja nicht nochmal wähle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ihr kennt nun meine Meinung dazu, diese 4 Berufe empfehle ich jetzt mal weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Könnt ja euere Meinung dazu abgeben.


----------



## Splendid (13. Juni 2007)

scrapid schrieb:


> hi
> ich wollte mal wiesen was am bessten zum Jäger als Beruf past?



Wie kann man in einem einzigen Satz soviel Rechtschreibfehler machen????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Schreib dich nicht ab, lern lesen und schreiben!!!*


----------



## Chemalarn (19. Juni 2007)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelena (22. Juni 2007)

Ich habe bei meiner Jägerin Gelena die Berufe Bergbau und Ingenieurskunst gewählt. Bin absolut zufrieden damit, das ganze Zeugs was man bauen kann ist einfach fein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Goblinkäbelchen hat mir und meiner Group in diversen Inzen schon den Arsch gerettet, das kleine hat zwar nur 10% Chance einen Spieler wieder ins Leben zu rufen, allerdings Totstellen und dann erfolgreich den Priest zu rezzen ist schon einfach extremst cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightlinerSGS (2. Juli 2007)

Entweder wurde es noch nicht erwähnt oder ich habs überlesen (müdigkeit ftw):

Bergbau oder Kräuterkunde würd ich für den Jäger NICHT empfehlen.
Grund sind die Aufspürzauber (Humanoide aufspüren, Wildtiere aufspüren etc)
Die überschneiden sich mit Kräutersuche/Erzsuche/Schatzsuche (als Zwerg)

Meine Empfehlung is Leder/Kürschner.
Im Endgame gibts tolle Rüstungen die auch bessere Boni bieten für Hunter (+bew, crit und att)
Ausserdem sind die Grollbalgbeinsets usw ziemlich begehrt und gehn für nen guten Preis weg.


----------



## Ferox21 (8. Juli 2007)

Da der Thread noch recht frisch ist, möchte ich mal eine Frage hinterherschieben, die mich schon lange beschäftigt.

Ich bin mit meiner Jägerin jetzt vor der Wahl der 3 Ledererspezialberufe und weis nicht welchen ich wählen soll. So wie ich das verstehen sind alle neuen BC Rezepte für Lederer, die für Jäger gedacht sind allem Lederprofessionen zugänglich. Und von den 3 Unterberfugen gruppiert sich das ja wohl in etwa so:

Elementarlederer - Schurken
Stammesleder     - Druiden
Drachenleder       - Schamanen

Als Jäger sieht man da, zumindest bis Stufe 300 kein wirklich tolles, passendes Rezept.
Was würdet ihr nehmen? Drachenleder, allein wegen der schweren Rüstung oder doch lieber die Schurkenlederverarbeitung, um dann die Lederteile mit +Beweglichkeit tragen zu können (im NK ist man im PVE mit dem Jäger eh kaum)?


----------



## Retohan (8. Juli 2007)

bis lvl 40:
-Bergbau
-Verzauberung

um geld zu scheffeln:

ab 40:
-Ingeneur(Goblin)
-Verzauberung

Gobliningies haben mehr gegenstänge für Jäger.


----------



## Seldonus (9. Juli 2007)

Retohan schrieb:


> bis lvl 40:
> -Bergbau
> -Verzauberung
> 
> ...




Verzauberung um Geld zu beschaffen? Und woher willst du die ganzen Erze/Barren bekommen? AH?


----------



## FERT (9. Juli 2007)

bergbau/ingi
kürschnern/lederer


sind so die meisten varianten die ich an huntern bis jetz mitbekommen hab 


ich persönlich hab : 
ingi / kürschnern


- im nachhinein ist es vllt nicht die beste idee gewesen :E aber naja .... mag kürschnern jetz aber auch nicht mehr verlernen ^^ -


----------

